# My 1st Road Bike: Vilano Tuono



## bachboost

I've owned an Iron Horse MTB hardtail with disk brakes since 2006. I decided to look into Road Bikes after being left in the dust on an annual 80+ mile bike trip by my friends on their newly acquired Road Bikes from Craigslist.

So I've been trying to research as much as I could since April 2010, with the majority of my info coming from this forum and Sheldon Brown's site. With a budget of only $300, I decided to find a used lugged steel on Craigslist. For whatever reasons, it was pretty tough for me to find a bike in decent shape and in my size, 50. I grew increasingly impatient and browsed eBay one day; that's when I stumbled on the Vilano. The only other new bikes under $300 were from BD, the Avenue and Windsor. I really didn't like the geometry of the Avenue. The Windsor looked decent and comparable to the Vilano, as both bikes didn't have any spectacular components. So it just came down to me liking the White color of the Vilano and the savings of $30.

I've been to the local LBS's but of course there's nothing available for $300. I was still a bit skeptical, since I've never heard of RoadBikeOutlet.com before and emailed the company a few questions to see what their support was like. It turned out to be pretty good. They answered my first email the next morning, and continued to respond to other questions after that.

So I ordered the Vilano on a Monday morning, June 28 from their website, not eBay. As for sizing, I could only go off of their sizing chart. I'm 5'5" so a Small (50) was recommended. The website says that if orders are made before 1pm, it gets shipped out same day. That didn't happen even though I ordered in the morning, and my bike was shipped the next day. UPS Tracking gave me a scheduled delivery of July 7th!? That was way too long, even from Florida to here in Southern California. I was hoping I'd get it before the 4th of July weekend, but oh well. On top of that, UPS messed up and had to deliver it to me the next day, the 8th of July.

It finally arrives, and I see 3 holes in the box total with my right brake lever sticking out of one of the holes. Everything still looks OK so I start to assemble the bike on my makeshift work-stand (see picture). I'm a Honda car mechanic so I wanted to handle the assembly myself as a learning experience, even though I've never worked on a bike before. In preparation, I bought the Park Tool Big Blue Book of Bike Repair 2nd Edition, spoke wrenches, and cone wrenches. It took me 2 hours to assemble everything, adjust the front and rear brakes, and adjust the front and rear derailleurs. The videos on RoadBikeOutlet's site, in combination with my Repair Book, were enough for me to do what I needed. If the book wasn't clear on something, the videos filled in, and vice versa.

The bad stuff that I discovered:
1.) The nipples on the rims are some unusually big size, and none of the Park Tool spoke wrenches fit. I had to take the front wheel to a LBS to find a wrench that fit. I ended up buying something like this:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers
Even with all these sizes, I still couldn't find a perfect fit!
I had to file down the size 13 so that it could fit the nipples. After this trouble, I was able to True the wheels on the bike since I don't have a stand. 
2.) When I brought the wheel to the LBS, the nice guy their told me that the front hub bearing was way too tight. I had to adjust that and the rear hub bearing when I got home; those things were super tight! I got really lucky with these bearings because if I didn't bring the front wheel into the LBS, I wouldn't have known. I'm definitely going to repay that LBS by buying some equipment from them. I know that this is a drawback from trying to work on my bike with no experience, but it's so much more fun for me to work on my own bikes. If I make a mistake or miss something, it'll be a valuable lesson learned and hopefully nobody gets hurt from it.
3.) Brake pads suck. I've read in the Forums here that Kool Stops are good replacements?
4.) Saddle sucks. My butt was hurting after only less than 2 miles. I installed my MTB seat, a WTB Pure V, and it was a huge difference. I went on a 10 mile trip easily after the switch.

MY REASONS why I love this bike:
1.) This bike is so much more agile and fast compared to my MTB with road tires.
2.) The shifters and derailleurs work really well, even if they're not integrated with the brake levers. I feel really proud of myself for being able to adjust them. They shift cleanly and reliably. I don't mind at all the stem shifters, simply because I didn't feel it was worth another $200 just for Sora thumb shifters.
3.) Like the website says, it really does weigh 24lbs! I weighed my MTB and it came in at 30lbs. I weighed my Vilano, and it came in at just over 24lbs with pedals on.
4.) Hard to beat this price for a new bike.
5.) The paint is actually not bad for a bike at this price level. There were a few nicks, but it shines and looks nice. Even if the paint deteriorates quickly, it'll give me a reason to paint it my color of choice!
6.) This bike has given me a chance to try road biking, and what a great sport it is! I prefer the faster open and twisty roads, rather than mountain terrain. But that's just ME, my personal preference.

Sorry for the long post, so I'll end it here. At $270 shipped to my door, I have a great learning road bike. I'm learning how to work on a bike, I'm learning the sport of Road Biking, I'm learning how to ride properly (with the help of Sheldon Brown), I'm learning what to look for in my next road bike, I'm learning that I coast far too much (Fixed Gear in my future?), I'm learning how an Aluminum frame bike feels, and most importantly, I'm having a blast!!!


----------



## kingoftowns

thanks for the review, really good to hear as I just ordered the exact same bike this morning. hoping to get it early next week (I am also in SoCal) 

I have never ridden a road bike before but really want to try it out and want to try a sprint triathlon at some point in the future and riding a MTN bike on the road is NO FUN! so I decided I'd rather spend $280 and have to upgrade in 6 mos-1yr than spend $1200 now and realize I don't like it or don't ride as often as I thought I would.

I'll post my review once I get it all set up and take a couple of rides.

thanks again.


----------



## MCF

Not bad...remove reflectors and dork disc (plastic disc behind cassette).


----------



## bachboost

HA, Dork Disk! I will definitely remove it then! 

Are reflectors really that useless? I just figured that any little bit of night time visibility would be helpful, even if I look like a dork.

kingoftowns, hopefully you get your bike sooner than I did; it was probably 4th of July that messed up my delivery.
What TPrice said in his review about no room on the handlebar for a headlight is completely true (it's easy to see even before you order the bike). I'm thinking of getting the Blackburn Flea set, since there's such little space.
I've put on only 25 miles but look forward to riding every chance I get, which was not the case with my MTB. I'm also getting a new job that's only 6 miles away from home, so I'll definitely be riding to/from work.

Looking forward to your review, enjoy!


----------



## andulong

I have not ever seen shifters like that...can't really see the right/rear shifter is it the same style as the front?


----------



## skyliner1004

can you link us to the manufacturer's specs on the bike? i've never seen shifters like that either and have no doubt in my mind that they are uncomfortable and cumbersome to use. Nice new bike, though i would've saved a little more and gotten an 18-19 Single Speed Langster. Lighter, better quality frame, less maintenance, problem free, faster, lifetime warranty.


----------



## bachboost

The only shifters I've used are MTB SRAM trigger shifters, so these are different for me. That doesn't mean I don't like them though. They shift accurately, and are slightly more convenient because they're mounted on the handlebar instead of the stem or downtube. There's 2 thumb levers for each shifter, which I thought were not going to be needed, but I actually use both of them. The major downside to their position is less room for mounting a computer or headlight.

Yes, they look similar on the right side, for the rear Der. I've attached a few pictures.

skyliner, the Langster is an awesome looking bike and was definitely one of my considerations. I was also considering the Allez Double Steel as well, but I figured I'll start out with as cheap a bike as I can get away with. If I'm going to spend over $500 on a bike, I better appreciate it! I wouldn't appreciate an expensive bike AS MUCH if I started out with it. My first MTB was a Walmart one with annoying twist shifters, squeeky brakes, etc., and when I got my Iron Horse with disk brakes, I was shocked at the difference in quality. It seems more worthwhile for me that way, if I'm gonna drop major $ on something. But of course, everyone's different!

Here are some links on the shifters and the bike I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Handlebar-Mount-speed-Shifter/dp/B001L5Y1GC

http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/road-bikes/vilano-tuono-21sp-shimano-road-bike.html


----------



## sxharr05

Any further updates on this bike? Long-time MTBer looking for an inexpensive road bike and have been looking at the Vilano line since I have neither a whole lot of time nor money to justify spending alot on another bike ("ANOTHER BIKE?!?!?!?!"). Was a roadie back in highschool ('89-91) before the dirt bug bit me. Want to get back into it and wanted to see what your impression of the bike is after a few weeks. 
FWIW, I'm looking at this eone:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2011-ALUMIN...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b3df9e72


----------



## bachboost

sxharr, I still really enjoy my bike. I've had to buy accessories that 1.) I can swap onto my next bike, or 2.) buy parts that will specifically fit this bike (for example I had to get Blackburn Flea headlights since there was no room on the handlebars for standard light mounts.

Other than the issues I've already mentioned, it's a good starter bike, especially for the price. My friend bought a used bike from craigslist, but the rear der took a dump on a ride. I'd just rather pay a little more for new parts, even if they're Shimano's low end stuff.

That Vilano on eBay looks same as mine except STI shifters and different brand hubs, for only $40 more. Not bad.

Good luck, post a review of whatever you do get!


----------



## sxharr05

Will do. I've been scouring CL for the last two weeks, both local and tri-state, and haven't found anything that fits my needs. I understand supporting the LBS, but the last time I went into one, told them what I was looking for and my budget, they tried to convince me I wanted/needed a full CF Fuji at 2600 beans. Awesome bike, but no thanks. If I'm lucky I'll ride twice a week and have it on rollers the rest of the time. I figure for a "training tool" I may as well go this route.


----------



## sxharr05

One more question, bachboost. How is the actual sizing as compared to the advertised sizing? Meaning, is a 54cm frame actually 54? Also, if you don't mind, what is the size you got compared with your physical frame and how does it fit? Going by standover I could be a 54 or 56, but I've got a slightly longer torso and long arms. I wouldn't want to swap out to a drastically longer stem for fear of affecting steering not to mention unweighting the rear tire by going too far forward. I'm thinking a 56 may be my best bet, just thought I'd pick your brain a bit. 

FWIW, I'm a long-time mountain biker as well.


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> One more question, bachboost. How is the actual sizing as compared to the advertised sizing? Meaning, is a 54cm frame actually 54? Also, if you don't mind, what is the size you got compared with your physical frame and how does it fit? Going by standover I could be a 54 or 56, but I've got a slightly longer torso and long arms. I wouldn't want to swap out to a drastically longer stem for fear of affecting steering not to mention unweighting the rear tire by going too far forward. I'm thinking a 56 may be my best bet, just thought I'd pick your brain a bit.
> 
> FWIW, I'm a long-time mountain biker as well.


If I may inject an opinion, if you have no baseline for comparison in regards to your sizing requirements (as in, no well fitting bike), why not go to your LBS and ask for a standard fitting. It may cost about $50 but you'll walk away knowing your sizing requirements and be able to match them to the geometry charts of the bikes of interest. 

Standover is going to tell you next to nothing about how a bike will fit, and you can't just go by a number designation that a manufacturer affixes to a frame and compare across brands and models, because there are no standards for determining those sizes. So a 54cm in one brand/ model could be a 56 in another.

Even for casual use you need the bike to fit well, and btw moving rider weight forward excessively (and it doesn't take much) will likely have an adverse effect on bike handling as well as create fit issues.


----------



## sxharr05

PJ352 said:


> If I may inject an opinion, if you have no baseline for comparison in regards to your sizing requirements (as in, no well fitting bike), why not go to your LBS and ask for a standard fitting. It may cost about $50 but you'll walk away knowing your sizing requirements and be able to match them to the geometry charts of the bikes of interest.
> 
> Standover is going to tell you next to nothing about how a bike will fit, and you can't just go by a number designation that a manufacturer affixes to a frame and compare across brands and models, because there are no standards for determining those sizes. So a 54cm in one brand/ model could be a 56 in another.
> 
> Even for casual use you need the bike to fit well, and btw moving rider weight forward excessively (and it doesn't take much) will likely have an adverse effect on bike handling as well as create fit issues.


Very good advice and something I will look into. I will say that I test rode a few bikes over the last week and "off the floor" 54's were okay if not a little cramped in the cockpit. I know seat adjustment and swapping stems can help that, but will also adversely affect handling. The 56's seemed better in that regard as the longer toptube seemed to be of benefit to me. I do realize it's only a few cm's in length, but I also worry about negatively impacting handling by swapping to a longer stem. And I did always prefer a more "stretched-out" fit when on road years ago. I will keep all of this in mind and see about getting a fit.


----------



## bachboost

That's really good advice to pay for a good fitting at a LBS. It's my first road bike, so I really wasn't sure what FIT really meant. I've been going by these tips: http://www.jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html

I'm 5'5" and got a 50cm bike. For the Vilano, they only give a vague 'suggested' sizing chart based on only your height. The model you are eying on eBay actually has specific measurements, so I can't really compare mine to that one, unless I know for sure it's the same frame.

PJ is right about standover not meaning too much. 

I measured my bike and it really is a 50cm, if that helps. Top tube is 21" (53.3 cm).

I've taken it on a 10 mile ride (not far at all) and was in the drops 85% of the time. My back, neck, and arms felt fine. I just installed clipless pedals and plan on taking a long ride to see how it really feels.

One last thing about those STI shifters, you might want to research a little more on their quality. I think they're a step below Sora, which aren't too favorable on these forums.


----------



## sxharr05

FWIW, I'd imagine opinions on these BIKES aren't too favorable on here.  That being said, if they last and WORK long enough for me to decide if it's something I want to persue long term, I'll end up upgrading to a better bike and I'll be happy with them. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## bachboost

sxhrr, another thing I forgot: my bike has a freehub 7 speed, making it harder to upgrade the wheels. The one you like on eBay is an 8 speed, so it'll be much easier for you to upgrade wheels that can later be onto your next bike. 

I don't mind having a 'cheap' bike because I like to ride when running errands, which means it gets locked up outside a lot. It'd suck to get this bike stolen, but not as much as a stolen $1500 bike.


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> FWIW, *I'd imagine opinions on these BIKES aren't too favorable on here.*  That being said, if they last and WORK long enough for me to decide if it's something I want to persue long term, I'll end up upgrading to a better bike and I'll be happy with them. Thanks for all of your input.


FWIW that doesn't hold true for me. I didn't offer my opinions on fit trying to dissuade you from buying any particular bike. Rather, I was offering how important fit is, even to the more casual rider. No matter the brand, there are inherent pitfalls to buying online, so IMO it's adviseable to go into this armed with the knowledge that'll help you avoid those mistakes. 

Sure, there are those of the opinion that any bike below $3k is 'low end', but IME here on RBR most members are of the mind that if a bike gets you out and riding, it's a _good_ thing! :thumbsup: 

Good luck in your search, and welcome to the world of road riding.


----------



## PJ352

bachboost said:


> That's really good advice to pay for a good fitting at a LBS. It's my first road bike, so I really wasn't sure what FIT really meant. I've been going by these tips: http://www.jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html
> 
> I'm 5'5" and got a 50cm bike. For the Vilano, they only give a vague 'suggested' sizing chart based on only your height. The model you are eying on eBay actually has specific measurements, so I can't really compare mine to that one, unless I know for sure it's the same frame.
> 
> PJ is right about standover not meaning too much.
> 
> I measured my bike and it really is a 50cm, if that helps. Top tube is 21" (53.3 cm).
> 
> I've taken it on a 10 mile ride (not far at all) and was in the drops 85% of the time. My back, neck, and arms felt fine. I just installed clipless pedals and plan on taking a long ride to see how it really feels.
> 
> One last thing about those STI shifters, you might want to research a little more on their quality. I think they're a step below Sora, which aren't too favorable on these forums.


That jimlangley site offers very good info on basic bike fit. I've linked to it often here on RBR. 

If you're interested (and for future reference) here's one that is a little more detailed:
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## sxharr05

PJ352 said:


> FWIW that doesn't hold true for me. I didn't offer my opinions on fit trying to dissuade you from buying any particular bike. Rather, I was offering how important fit is, even to the more casual rider. No matter the brand, there are inherent pitfalls to buying online, so IMO it's adviseable to go into this armed with the knowledge that'll help you avoid those mistakes.
> 
> Sure, there are those of the opinion that any bike below $3k is 'low end', but IME here on RBR most members are of the mind that if a bike gets you out and riding, it's a _good_ thing! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck in your search, and welcome to the world of road riding.


PJ352, that absolutely was not aimed at you. I apologize if you took it that way. You've been very helpful with your advice and insight. I do agree that the important thing, after finding the right fit, is to get out and ride regardless of what you're riding. Sorry if I came off as a d-bag. 

Now let me stop hijacking this thread so we can get more updates from the OP! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> PJ352, that absolutely was not aimed at you. I apologize if you took it that way. You've been very helpful with your advice and insight. I do agree that the important thing, after finding the right fit, is to get out and ride regardless of what you're riding. Sorry if I came off as a d-bag.
> 
> Now let me stop hijacking this thread so we can get more updates from the OP! :thumbsup:


No worries. I didn't take your comments as aimed at me. We're both simply posting thoughts/ opinions. 

Now, back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## sxharr05

Based on bachboost's review (any updates?) and PJ352's advice about fit I pulled the trigger on the Forza in 56cm. I then promptly went and scored a pair of LOOK pedals on the 'bay for $22 shipped and picked up shoes, a cyclocomp (with cadence) and jersey from Performance (Contracted bonuses are sure nice!). I already have a helmet, shorts and gloves since I've been mountain biking lately, so once it gets put together I should be ready to go.


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> Based on bachboost's review (any updates?) and PJ352's advice about fit I pulled the trigger on the Forza in 56cm. I then promptly went and scored a pair of LOOK pedals on the 'bay for $22 shipped and picked up shoes, a cyclocomp (with cadence) and jersey from Performance (Contracted bonuses are sure nice!). I already have a helmet, shorts and gloves since I've been mountain biking lately, so once it gets put together I should be ready to go.


Wow, you certainly aren't a time waster.  

Is it this model?
http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/vilan...icatchdeals&utm_content=500-FORZA-2011-BLK-56

+1 on the cadence computer, smart move! :thumbsup:


----------



## sxharr05

Well, I felt comfortable with how the shop guy fitted me, and since I'll be away next week I'll have a reason to look forward to coming home. lol And yeah, the link is for the same model. I feel it'll be good to get me started back on the road and if I get a few years out of it til I can upgrade I'll be happy. I just didn't want to drop a grand and find out I can't keep with it.


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> Well, I felt comfortable with how the shop guy fitted me, and since I'll be away next week I'll have a reason to look forward to coming home. lol And yeah, the link is for the same model. I feel it'll be good to get me started back on the road and if I get a few years out of it til I can upgrade I'll be happy. *I just didn't want to drop a grand and find out I can't keep with it*.


Makes complete sense. I think you'll be surprised at the mileage you'll get out of it. And if ever the day comes to upgrade, you'll have a commuter/ rain bike. 

Congrats, and post pics when it arrives.


----------



## sxharr05

Thanks. I'll be sure to post pics/impressions when when I recieve it all. 

In my own thread, of course.


----------



## sxharr05

sxharr05 said:


> Thanks. I'll be sure to post pics/impressions when when I recieve it all.
> 
> In my own thread, of course.


Done/done.

Bach, how's your Tuono treating you?


----------



## bigdlv

*1 year later*

bachboost, I was wondering how you are liking your Vilano after riding it for 1 year? My Tuono is arriving today and am very excited.:thumbsup:


----------



## bachboost

Sorry guys for not posting lately, been so damn busy.

I still like my Vilano, for WHAT IT IS. I bought it knowing that it was very entry level, with low quality, but "does the job" parts. I've commuted to work with it (13 miles round trip), gone on an 80+ mile ride, and other misc. rides. Just make sure you check the tightness of the hubs, as mine were over tightened. I only tried the wheels once when I got it, and today they're still true.

All in all, for the price, I'm def happy with the bike. I have since gotten an old steel road bike that I will be rebuilding. It's a much smoother ride as is, due to the steel frame, compared to the aluminum Vilano. 

I'm pretty sure you'll want to upgrade after a while, but that's ok because this makes a good backup bike and learning experience. You'll know what you want in your next bike by starting at an entry level bike costing under $300. I'm glad I didn't buy an entry level bike that cost $600-$700 like most new riders.

Hope that helps! Ride safe guys!!!


----------



## bachboost

*trued my wheels, and they're still true today.


----------



## bigdlv

Thanks for the update. I'm waiting for mine to get here. It's supposed to be here soon. Looking forward to learning how to wrench on this bike as well as learning how to ride.


----------



## bachboost

@bigdlv
Did you get the bike ok? How's the ride?


----------



## bigdlv

Well the early shipping date didn't work out and I had to wait for the original date which was today. The frustrating part was that it didn't arrive till 8:30pm! I'l be putting it together first thing in the morning and then going out for a quick ride.

I'll let you know how it goes then, can't hardly wait!


----------



## bigdlv

Well it finally arrived and came in great condition. Put it together and only had to tighten up the cables and was ready to go. My only regret was not changing the rim liners as several others had suggested. Took the bike out and for 9 miles it was great. Shifted very nicely and was a lot faster then my mtb. On a big descent the rear tire blew out. I patched the tube and the hole was from the spokes rubbing through the liner, they left a mark all the way around the tube. I had it repaired and decided I didn't like the pressure and tried to add more air and broke the valve! Argh. Didn't have a spare tube so had to have my wife come pick me up. As it turns out as I was putting the bike in her car the front tube popped. Whats really a shame is that I had already bought better liners but was just impatient and didn't change them out! Big dummy! I will be changing them today and probably will upgrade the tires while I'm at it. The bike is a beauty, I got the Ferrari red, and so far love the ride. Also another lesson learned...carry a spare tube...patches are not always :idea::thumbsup:enough!


----------



## Heavy0112

It looks great.


----------



## SFTifoso

I'm looking into buying my first bike. Mainly for fitness, because I would feel safer going out with a bike under me than simply jogging. I also enjoy mechanical things and speed. There's a nice bike path and bike path/circuit/track near my house that I'm looking to make use of. Anyways, I don't know much about bikes, but are the bars adjustable? Do they rotate up and down? Thanks.


----------



## PJ352

SFTifoso said:


> I'm looking into buying my first bike. Mainly for fitness, because I would feel safer going out with a bike under me than simply jogging. I also enjoy mechanical things and speed. There's a nice bike path and bike path/circuit/track near my house that I'm looking to make use of. Anyways, I don't know much about bikes, but *are the bars adjustable? Do they rotate up and down?* Thanks.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what you're really asking is if the stem can be adjusted up and down, raising and lowering the bars. The easiest way to do this would be with an adjustable stem (readily available), but in lieu of that, fixed stems of varying angles (and lengths) are available - and headset spacers can be added/ deleted (to a point). 

FWIW, the bars themselves can be tilted/ angled by loosening the stem bolts that affix them.


----------



## blorenz609

so bigdlv how did your bike work out? I just got mine today ( Vilano Tuono ) and did a mile on it and am in love, that being said I am new to road bikes and got it after not being able to find a used bike and have my 1st tri coming up in 2 weeks ( lots of mtn biking and marathons in the bank though ). Didn't want to spend much and decided upgrading from 279 was better than 5 or 600 + and then want to upgrade.

Made a few minor adjustments and am going out now for a ride.


----------



## RonB94GT

Just curious if you are still liking the bike? Looking at same and found this site searching for reviews. Looks like carbon forks? The one listed now has crmoly forks at $279.95 just curious to you're price as would eventually upgrade to carbon forks.
roadbikeoutlet.com/road-bikes/vilano-tuono-21sp-shimano-road-bike


----------



## chocobruns

*Vilano Shadow*

sorry guys


----------



## jlp1976

I really hope the bike works out for you. I bought the same bike but in black from the same people. I had to have them send me a new front brake assembly, brake levers ,and a few other things before I could even ride it. Luckily they have a pretty good customer service team. But unfortunetely I found that the bike was definetely as cheap as I paid for it. I'm sure alot has to do with my size at 6'3" and 260 lbs but I have quite a few issues with the bike. The first thing was that I had to get new rims because I kept blowing the spokes through the tubes. The high gear doesn't adjust correctly so you have to mess with it in order for the derailler not to rub. Whenever I take off from a stop the chain slips which almost caused me to wreck. But like i said I'm sure some of it's my size so I hope you enjoy yours alot more than I do mine. I will be replacing it next year.


----------



## chocobruns

i just bought a Vilano Shadow in their closeout "roadbikeoutlet" i got it cuz all the stuff in the site is the same as the 2012 tuono, but now i think that the tuono has a lil better stuff with them.

its ok tho, besides, a lot of tuning/adjustsments, but its good for learning how to work on a road bike.

im just not sure how to fix the tight hubs "cant find the right wrench", the front wheel is a little towards my right, and the super hard saddle. but yea ill try to get it tuned-up professionaly and see if it will get better. ill try to invest on a saddle, clipless pedals, hopefully wheels " not sure what kind of wheels would work on it", then either ill upgrade to a higher shimano group or just keep it as is and explore until its time to change to a higher end bike. so far so good tho.

you guys have any updates/impressions/reviews?


----------



## ukfan90

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## annalynn

*Bike Sizing*

Hi Everyone in this Cycling Discussion forum! 

I am looking for information regarding sizing for my new bike. I am new to cycling and discovered this thread in hopes that someone could help me out with a size for my new bike. 

Bachboost had originally posted about the purchase of a 50cm (small) Vilano bike. I am also 5'5" and wondering if you could give me some insight on how you like the 50cm height. I am trying to decide between a 54cm and a 50cm and leaning towards a 50cm, but want to be sure it's not going to be too small.

Thanks and I appreciate any information or advice that anyone can provide me with. I am currently looking at a Vilano Aluminum Road Bike 21 Speed Shimano on Amazon. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MPov

It really depends on the size of your inseam but at 5"5' you are likely to be much closer to a 50 than a 54. I am 5' 7" and take a 52.

You might also get more responses if you post your question as a separate thread.


----------



## PJ352

annalynn said:


> Hi Everyone in this Cycling Discussion forum!
> 
> I am looking for information regarding sizing for my new bike. I am new to cycling and discovered this thread in hopes that someone could help me out with a size for my new bike.
> 
> Bachboost had originally posted about the purchase of a 50cm (small) Vilano bike. I am also 5'5" and wondering if you could give me some insight on how you like the 50cm height. I am trying to decide between a 54cm and a 50cm and leaning towards a 50cm, but want to be sure it's not going to be too small.
> 
> Thanks and I appreciate any information or advice that anyone can provide me with. I am currently looking at a Vilano Aluminum Road Bike 21 Speed Shimano on Amazon.
> 
> Thoughts?


Different models of the Vilano have slightly different geometry, so be specific in which you're interested in.

That aside, it's unlikely that someone of 'normal' proportions and 5' 5" would fit well on any 54cm Vilano. A 50cm is more likely a better choice, especially considering your (probably) a female and_ may_ be proportioned long legs/ short torso.

However, I wouldn't feel comfortable being held to these generalities without knowing more about you (cycling experiences, fitness/ flexibility, cycling inseam....)


----------



## bigdlv

I am 5'6" and ride a 52cm Vilano Tuono that I purchased a year ago and love it. After several hundred miles I've finally decided to try some eggbeater style pedals. I ride with toe clips right now and think I'm ready to take the plunge, hopefully not fall!


----------



## DMLew

Nice job, putting your bike together. I have never seen shift lever like those but I think you got a nice entry level bike.


----------



## Emkay

I'm considering getting a Vilano primarily due to my tight budget. Does anyone know if the clearance is enough to put a pair of 28s on them --to better handle bumpy streets on a daily 20 round trip commute for work?


----------



## slider turtle

*vilano forza 1.0*



SFTifoso said:


> I'm looking into buying my first bike. Mainly for fitness, because I would feel safer going out with a bike under me than simply jogging. I also enjoy mechanical things and speed. There's a nice bike path and bike path/circuit/track near my house that I'm looking to make use of. Anyways, I don't know much about bikes, but are the bars adjustable? Do they rotate up and down? Thanks.


Any one riding the Vilano Forza 1.0 ?


----------



## slider turtle

Looks a nice bike, not much information about it… I was wondering if there is anyone riding the vilano forza 1.0 (top of that brand) …Thy could help.


----------

